

Minneapolis 10G Fiber to the Home - greggyb
http://fiber.usinternet.com/plans-and-prices/plans-for-the-home/

======
greggyb
In light of the excitement recently over Comcast offering 2G at a similar
price in the Bay Area.

I think the excitement is that it has pushed 1G down to $65/mo.

